# new to barter, chuck starkey pool cues



## chuck starkey (Mar 15, 2014)

just joined as i was looking to buy WOOD. i build unusual cues, not the standard 4 prong, linen wrap style that is very popular. i build different one of one cues. photos are some of my recent cues. the bocote has over 200 pieces of mosaic ivory and a one carat black star sapphire for an eye. [ i own a jewelry store ]. the snakewood cue was a nightmare, it took me 7 years of saw dust piles. before i got there.
any of you ever get close to warsaw, mo, give me a call

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice work ! Welcome to WB


----------



## chuck starkey (Mar 15, 2014)

o.k. now i know no phone numbers, sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

Love them. You're the second cue maker to join recently, very cool! I did some rockhounding while living in NC and want to incorperate some stone inlays into my drums at some point after I can get to my stone cutting equipment again.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------

